# URGENT-NEED REPLY FAST



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I am in the process of moving my fish and I want to make sure they will be alright and not shocked by chemistry change.

They are moving FROM:

PH: 7.2
Nitrite:0.50
Amonia:0

They are moving TO:

PH: 6.6
Nitrite: 0.25
Amonia:0

What is the procedure to secure their safety throughout the moving process..suggestions are really appreciated and fast please.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think the PH might be a little troble. Hope you get other people's help!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

First of all, the nitrIte levels in both tanks are too high - it should be completely absent!

To move your fish to a new tank, first try to match the water perimeters of both tanks as closely as possible.
Then put your fish in a bucket or holding container (or whatever you want to use), filled with water from the old tank. Now slowly replace the old water in the container with new water, over a period of about an hour (in 20 or so % steps), until the water is almost the same as in the new tank. Then release the fish in their new home...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Actually PH was 6.8 but don't know why it dropped in like a week to 6.5


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

acclimate them to the new water. Set up a drip or put them in a bucket of old water and do some small 10% water changes every 10 minutes with the new tank water. Also, toss in some salt to help with the nitrites.

Edit: After a few 10% water changes I would do a few 25-40% water changes.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Okay guys..thanks a lot. I know my nitrites are high but I have salt to minimize the affect, as of the PH do you think it is troublsome?

And since there moving from Nitrite .50 to .25 I am guessing it is better for them.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The ph change will be fine if you acclimate them too it, dont just drop them in the new ph. I would try to find out the reason for the ph drop though....that would be more of a consern than getting the fish acclimated to the change....any new driftwood?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Judazz and GG .....you guys rule .....love the advice .....


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Judazz and GG .....you guys rule .....love the advice .....


 me too


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks guys, the transission is over and everything seems to be going fine. 65 Gal with 2 RBP and 2 S. Maculatus. Today the whole night I've slept for two hours constatnly waking up and checking on my fish. Everything seems fine so far and they are thoroughly enjoying the new big space, lol the RBP already claimed one spot which the mac seems to like as well. mac's are totally ignoring RBs. I love this tank and this setup it is beautiful..I will open a new post with my progress, ofcourse pics, etc. Three of them seems to be shoaling together all the time, except the bastard monster 6" MAC he jumped trying to bite me when i was trying to net him out..damn this guy is a


----------

